# PH2 - Pure Hydrogen Corporation



## System (12 March 2013)

Strata-X is a Golden, Colorado (USA) based company and is engaged in the business of oil and gas exploration and development with a variety of exploration opportunities in North Dakota, California, Colorado, Illinois and Western Australia and production and development opportunities in California. Strata-X has 80,932,720 common shares outstanding and trades under the symbol "SXE" on the TSX.V and "SXA" on the ASX.

http://www.strata-x.com


----------



## System (1 March 2021)

On March 1st, 2021, Strata-X Energy Limited (SXA) changed its name and ASX code to Pure Hydrogen Corporation Limited (PH2).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 March 2021)

DATE​DIRECTOR​NUMBER​PRICE​AMOUNT​02/10/2020​Ronald Prefontaine​80,000​$0.068​$5,440​23/09/2020​Ronald Prefontaine​425,000​$0.070​$29,750​31/07/2020​Ronald Prefontaine​50,000​$0.067​$3,350​31/07/2020​Ronald Prefontaine​200,000​$0.069​$13,760​17/07/2020​Ronald Prefontaine​14,869​$0.073​$1,085​


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 March 2021)

PH2 will operate two distinct Energy divisions – Hydrogen and Natural Gas

Pure Hydrogen Corporation Limited, through its subsidiaries, is now progressing five *hydrogen projects *
– its 100% owned Project Saturn, located near Miles, Queensland, and
-  through its 60% owned Pure Hydrogen International Inc, the Company plans to develop *four *large-scale Hydrogen Hubs on Australia’s East Coast – Project Jupiter (Gladstone), Project Mars (Mackay), Liberty North (Newcastle) and Liberty South (Port Anthony South East Victoria). All four port hubs have been identified as prime locations for Pure Hydrogen’s expansion into cutting edge hydrogen manufacturing and fuel cell technology.

Real Energy has already progressed on several fronts in developing its hydrogen division. Natural gas remains a significant focus for Pure Hydrogen and the Company plans to continue to pursue development and production of its 11.8 TCF of prospective and 353 BCF of 2C and 770 BCF of 3C natural gas resources. The Company is also investigating natural gas to hydrogen as one of its potential hydrogen manufacturing initiatives.

_As well as pursuing its hydrogen agenda, Pure Hydrogen will continue to add value to its very high potential* natural gas *projects in Queensland and the Republic of Botswana.  Pure Energy, 100% owned by Pure Hydrogen, will own the Company’s total of 11.8 TCF of prospective gas resources in addition to 353 BCF of 2C and 770 BCF of 3C natural gas resources. 

Production testing of the first CSG pilot well at Pure Hydrogen’s 100% owed Project Venus is on schedule to commence in March 2021.  Project Venus is located within the Surat Basin Walloon CSG fairway and, with a gas pipeline to the Wallumbilla Gas Hub passing through the Project Venus permit, success at Pure Hydrogen’s CSG pilot could offer early cash flow. 

Pure Hydrogen has farmed out its Botswana Serowe CSG Project in exchange for funding of an appraisal drilling and production testing program designed to secure an unconditional gas sales agreement to a nearby power station ..._

Commencement of normal trading of Pure Hydrogen shares on the ASX  Thursday, 18 March 2021


----------



## Sean K (12 March 2021)

Do you just need the word hydrogen in your name these days?


----------



## Sean K (15 March 2021)

Anyone else watching this thing? 9c to 43c in 3 mths. 

Better do a search for things with the word 'hydrogen' in them...

Anyone got any suggestions of anything that hasn't gone nuts yet?


----------



## Beaches (22 March 2021)

And predictably out comes the SPP

Placement raising $9.4 Million to existing and new sophisticated and institutional investors @ 0.29 cents. 
No offer to retail, just a drop in share price from 0.43 to 0.30 and thanks for coming.

DNH thankfully


----------



## Sean K (21 April 2021)

This came right off after that run to 40c but has had a tick up today on volume. Maybe due to the government announcement regarding $$ for hydrogen hubs. Not sure how these guys would get any of that cash though...


----------



## Sean K (25 May 2021)

These guys keep announcing stuff about agreements about stuff but is it just fluff? 

"a Term Sheet for the transport of hydrogen to potentially customers"?

"transport Hydrogen from its hydrogen hubs to customers sites"?

But, they don't actually have any hydrogen or hydrogen hubs and no customers?? What's going on here?

I googled Pure Haul Pty Ltd and they don't even have a web site and were only just registered as a company on 20 May 21. I assume from that they don't even have trucks to do the transporting of the hydrogen that they don't have from the hubs that don't exist to the customers they don't have... 

For some reason this reminds me a little of Unilife, the safe injecting company that kept coming out with all these announcements about stuff that in the end was just pure spin and they went bankrupt. 

Watching in grand amusement.


----------



## Sean K (25 May 2021)

kennas said:


> I googled Pure Haul Pty Ltd and they don't even have a web site and were only just registered as a company on 20 May 21. I assume from that they don't even have trucks to do the transporting of the hydrogen that they don't have from the hubs that don't exist to the customers they don't have...
> 
> 
> View attachment 124845




I've tried to do a further search for who 'Pure Haul Pty Ltd' is and if they actually are an operating company and are 'experienced and accredited transport and logistics operator' and I can't find a thing. 

Google search results below. Is PH2 having a lend of us?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 May 2021)

kennas said:


> These guys keep announcing stuff about agreements about stuff but is it just fluff?
> 
> "a Term Sheet for the transport of hydrogen to potentially customers"?
> 
> ...



I generally find that outfits who publish screed and cannot spell nor write English to a satisfactory level are not to be trusted. 

Most real estate agents come to mind. 

gg


----------



## Sean K (5 November 2021)

I had written these guys off as fluff with no substance whatsoever, but they have hydrogen in their name so I've been watching. Doubled in the past month. 🤔






But, what are they really doing?


----------



## Sean K (9 November 2021)

Another ann about another partnership about going to do something. I've been poo poo'ing them, but if the sp goes up....


----------



## Sean K (9 November 2021)

Where's the head smashing emoji...


----------



## peter2 (9 November 2021)

Sean K said:


> Where's the head smashing emoji...



@Joe Blow has leased it out to HC. Earns more over there.


----------



## Roller_1 (9 November 2021)

My trend system bought in yesterday, nice run today!


----------



## Recklyn (10 November 2021)

Sean K said:


> I've tried to do a further search for who 'Pure Haul Pty Ltd' is and if they actually are an operating company and are 'experienced and accredited transport and logistics operator' and I can't find a thing.
> 
> Google search results below. Is PH2 having a lend of us?
> 
> View attachment 124852



Found this...   https://purehaul.com.au/


----------



## qldfrog (10 November 2021)

Recklyn said:


> Found this...   https://purehaul.com.au/



Look they are nearly there, register a name, then create a web site
Next an announcement that they are thinking about researching building or even, gosh ,producing or making something..and they will be the next tesla.
I dread the day my systems will ask me to buy it..as i would have to...
The CC and greenwashing narrative in its whole splendour.
A lot of money to be made by some and lost by the suckers


----------



## Country Lad (10 November 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Look they are nearly there, register a name, then create a web site



Yes, well established.
Company registered just over 6 months ago. They do have a website, well, sort of -   https://purehaul.com.au/






PURE HAUL PTY LTD ACN 650 348 315​
 


 


Company Summary​




 

Name:PURE HAUL PTY LTDACN:650 348 315ABN:80 650 348 315(External Link)Registration date:20/05/2021Next review date:20/05/2022Status:RegisteredType:Australian Proprietary Company, Limited By SharesLocality of registered office:MANLY WEST QLD 4179Regulator:Australian Securities & Investments Commission


----------



## Sean K (11 November 2021)

So, the big announcement about the CAC-H2 deal a few days ago required a follow up ann to clarify what was going on. This seems to be an announcement, to clarify that it wasn't really an announcement, but we may do something with these people to maybe turn wood waste into H2, maybe. 1000kg a day, per plant. At least CAC-H2 do have a web site. Looks fancy too.

The only problem I can immediately see is that CAC-A don't seem to be saying they will produce 1000kg of hydrogen per day, per plant. It's a range of things with the only reference to hydrogen being 75 tns - per month of Green Hydrogen. See screen shot below.


----------



## Country Lad (11 November 2021)

CAC-H2 seems to be active elsewhere with projects in Port Anthony Vic, Bundaberg Qld and with Sweetman Mill in the Hunter. It appears that PH2 is certainly not the only kid om the block using CAC-H2

For those technically minded there is a research paper on the process here - I did say technical. 

Then there is of course there has to be an argument that h2 from wood is not a good idea


----------



## JohnDe (17 February 2022)

_"Pure Hydrogen Corporation (ASXH2)  Managing Director Scott Brown joins Investor Stream following H2X Global (PH2 24%) signing a JV with Advik to manufacture fuel cells, generators and vehicles into India"_


----------



## JohnDe (14 March 2022)

Big day today -


----------



## Ann (22 March 2022)

Just bought this today for .440 just to balance out some of my dirty coal holdings. I reckon any energy is a sure bet for a while, could be wrong of course, stops calculated!


----------



## JohnDe (13 April 2022)

Good pick up - Pure Hydrogen and Bucher Municipal collaborate on hydrogen waste collection trucks in Australia


----------



## Miner (2 June 2022)

Hello PH2 holders and researchers, @JohnDe , @Ann
What is your thoughts on PH2 as a major share holder for the Botala Energy IPO and Botala as a prospective business in the energy field?


			https://botalaenergy.com/site/PDF/735d19d9-8998-49f0-b201-367ddeec184d/PH2AnnouncementofBotalaEnergyIPO
		






__





						Botala Energy Ltd
					

Botala Energy Ltd is an Australian energy company focused on exploration and development opportunities for natural gas and renewables in Botswana.




					botalaenergy.com
				



I did notice for last two days including today, PH2 shares transacted at a very high volume  and today it slumped 12.5% already 





Regards


----------



## JohnDe (3 June 2022)

Miner said:


> Hello PH2 holders and researchers, @JohnDe , @Ann
> What is your thoughts on PH2 as a major share holder for the Botala Energy IPO and Botala as a prospective business in the energy field?
> 
> 
> ...




I purchased PH2 when their price was a lot lower than it is today, with the intention of holding long term because I thought that Hydrogen is going to play a big role in  the interim of a change away from fossil fuels. 

Recently I got cold feet, as I saw battery and EV technology improving exponentially, and hearing more talk than action from governments and industry. I put my shares in the back draw.

My mood has changed, with the SA government committing a significant amount of funds towards hydrogen. I've taken PH2 out, dusted them down and started doing some more research. 

Still a long term hold for me.



> *South Australia preps new hydrogen production framework*
> 
> June 2 (Renewables Now) - The government of South Australia intends to draw up new legislation that will aim to streamline the permitting procedures for hydrogen projects and speed up the industry’s growth in the Aussie state.
> 
> ...







> *Hydrogen conference set to fuel emerging SA industry*
> 
> More than 700 delegates from around Australia and overseas will attend the Australian Hydrogen Conference 2022 in Adelaide tomorrow and Wednesday as the state’s fledgling hydrogen industry begins to take shape.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnDe (7 July 2022)

> *Pure Hydrogen Corporation Limited (ASX: PH2) –*
> *Reinstatement to Quotation *
> 
> Description
> ...






> *Pure Hydrogen Corporation Limited (ASX: PH2) – Response to ASX Query Letters *
> 
> Description
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnDe (22 July 2022)

As of today - 

PURE HYDROGEN CORP DEF SET​ASX: PH2DD


----------



## frugal.rock (10 August 2022)

Pushing up there again...


----------



## WRM379 (17 August 2022)

These guys seem to be on the level. FMG's investment in hydrogen spurred my desire to get some hydrogen exposure so I found this company and have been watching them for a while and researching online.
It _seems_ as though
1. Hydrogen is a powerful fuel, hence its used in rockets. Therefore may be useful for space exploration.
2. Electric motors and batteries are more efficient than fuel cells except in the case where a vehicle needs to make alot of stops and starts. Hence their development of hydrogen garbage trucks
3. Hydrogen is a clean and non toxic fuel which is plentiful
4. Hydrogen is tentatively being used in grid size power plants, in combination with gas
5. As a store of green power, I think, it holds more energy than current batteries therefore the transport (export)  is more efficient than batteries. In other words its a way of exporting our sun and wind.

So these guys seem to be the little guy where FMG and others are the big guys going directly for export markets.

There is some solid reasoning to suggest that hydrogen has a place in the energy mix, probably not in cars but maybe somewhere in the future hydrogen tech will come to the fore.
I bought into it for 0.37 and consider it a bargain. But I'm not a stock broker or a scientist. I'm just another small time investor with very little experience. In fact this is my first real purchase and considering the recent movement might be holding it for awhile.


----------



## Sean K (17 August 2022)

WRM379 said:


> These guys seem to be on the level. FMG's investment in hydrogen spurred my desire to get some hydrogen exposure so I found this company and have been watching them for a while and researching online.
> It _seems_ as though
> 1. Hydrogen is a powerful fuel, hence its used in rockets. Therefore may be useful for space exploration.
> 2. Electric motors and batteries are more efficient than fuel cells except in the case where a vehicle needs to make alot of stops and starts. Hence their development of hydrogen garbage trucks
> ...




Congrats on your first stock purchase. I think mine was GUD in 1995. I liked Victa lawn mowers at the time. 

I've been following this company for some time because I do think Hydrogen may be a large scale commercial fuel source in the future, but it doesn't seem to have been proven up yet. Lots of plans and expectations, but is it really proven up future energy to replace petrol, gas, diesel and avtur? I'm not sure. 

You can see my apprehensions of this mob in previous posts.

Good luck.


----------



## WRM379 (17 August 2022)

Sean K said:


> Congrats on your first stock purchase. I think mine was GUD in 1995. I liked Victa lawn mowers at the time.
> 
> I've been following this company for some time because I do think Hydrogen may be a large scale commercial fuel source in the future, but it doesn't seem to have been proven up yet. Lots of plans and expectations, but is it really proven up future energy to replace petrol, gas, diesel and avtur? I'm not sure.
> 
> ...



1995, damn good to hear from someone with some experience. Do you make more money now with the new technology or back in the day when things were done by phone?
It seems to me that PH2 have a solid niche to work from with the garbage trucks and other off grid applications for hydrogen. But don't have the big demand of clean energy cars. Its the cost to set up supply chain that makes batteries more cost efficient. But with the garbage trucks they can refuel at their depo where a semi-trailer or delivery truck might get stranded without a refueling station. So its probably not trucks either. Not that it stops manufacturers from trying, Hyundia is into hydrogen trucks, there are also trials in the US. Still the technology seems to be worth pursuing because its clean and plentiful and (I think) high power. So I'm into it because who knows where technology will lead, they might move into flight one day, thing is they are they ones on the ground with the technology and noone knows exactly where it could lead. Anyway, I was pleased to get a slice of it for 37 cents. What do you get for 37 cents these days?


----------



## Miner (17 August 2022)

WRM379 said:


> 1995, damn good to hear from someone with some experience. Do you make more money now with the new technology or back in the day when things were done by phone?
> It seems to me that PH2 have a solid niche to work from with the garbage trucks and other off grid applications for hydrogen. But don't have the big demand of clean energy cars. Its the cost to set up supply chain that makes batteries more cost efficient. But with the garbage trucks they can refuel at their depo where a semi-trailer or delivery truck might get stranded without a refueling station. So its probably not trucks either. Not that it stops manufacturers from trying, Hyundia is into hydrogen trucks, there are also trials in the US. Still the technology seems to be worth pursuing because its clean and plentiful and (I think) high power. So I'm into it because who knows where technology will lead, they might move into flight one day, thing is they are they ones on the ground with the technology and noone knows exactly where it could lead. Anyway, I was pleased to get a slice of it for 37 cents. What do you get for 37 cents these days?



@WRM379  welcome
You are right to get nothing for 37 cents excepting full of Hydrogen Gas  
if you would have had the tarot card then only 10 days back, would have bought the same slice @27 cents. Jokes apart, I am punting that the stock will bounce back soon probably this Friday.
Per ASF rules, disclaimer - yes I do have a small parcel and no clue which consolidation or name change entitled me this small holding and always thought it was a dodgy one until recently looked back on the stock movement and hype . It suggests, PH2 has strong future.


----------



## finicky (17 August 2022)

WRM379 said:


> Anyway, I was pleased to get a slice of it for 37 cents. What do you get for 37 cents these days?



A  37 cent stock can go to 0.001 in the friggen share market.
What rock band are you roadie for? 
Good to see you of rehab anway and glowing with health.
(Just kidding .. forgive)
Have you looked at the pot stocks?


----------



## Miner (17 August 2022)

finicky said:


> A  37 cent stock can go to 0.001 in the friggen share market.
> What rock band are you roadie for?
> Good to see you of rehab anway and glowing with health.
> (Just kidding .. forgive)
> Have you looked at the pot stocks?



With the demand of the pot, betting and alcohol with legalization of the oldest trade, I think it is only time that we would see a public float for businesses like  ADA ROSE  with COVID restriction is not there . Of course the demand of divorce lawyers will increase means the stocks of those listed legal farms will also go north.
_S*o far*_ I do not hold stocks in any of those companies however.


----------



## qldfrog (18 August 2022)

If you can not beat the narrative, go with it:
So why not H2 stocks..and here we have a meme stock on the asx: oerfect name, who cares about the rest.
This early morning,went for information which for me means looking at this thread and i noted:


WRM379 said:


> 2. Electric motors and batteries are more efficient than fuel cells except in the case where a vehicle needs to make alot of stops and starts. Hence their development of hydrogen garbage trucks



Ok that is pure garbage:
One of the very first considered application for EV trucks was garbage trucks; why?
1 noise. Electric being relatively silent.. H2 can with fuel cell
2 a garbage truck spends its life doing start stop which is great..yes great for a battery based system as regenerative braking recharge the battery at each stop cycle.
So fuel cell for delivery trucks maybe but lithium battery for garbage trucks.
As for refuel, swapping batteries is easy as all garbage trucks once full go to dumo load at tip.
So the very arguments pushed is the wrong one.
Does not inspire confidence at all.
Does not mean it will not jump 80% next week or not be worth 1c in a year.
This is highly spec IMHO so ,no, do not buy this long term and be ready to lose it all is what the frog thinks


----------



## WRM379 (18 August 2022)

qldfrog said:


> If you can not beat the narrative, go with it:
> So why not H2 stocks..and here we have a meme stock on the asx: oerfect name, who cares about the rest.
> This early morning,went for information which for me means looking at this thread and i noted:
> 
> ...



Thanks for your opinion. But do you actually know that batteries survive the start/stop service that a garbage truck goes through. I mean has it been tested? I've read that this activity wears out the batteries pretty quickly.
If you know differently then I'd appreciate the reference


----------



## WRM379 (18 August 2022)

finicky said:


> A  37 cent stock can go to 0.001 in the friggen share market.
> What rock band are you roadie for?
> Good to see you of rehab anway and glowing with health.
> (Just kidding .. forgive)
> Have you looked at the pot stocks?



I bet you always go for the books with the cool looking covers..... if you read that is
Thanks for the advice but I know the share market is risky.
I'm more into energy dude.


----------



## WRM379 (18 August 2022)

Miner said:


> @WRM379  welcome
> You are right to get nothing for 37 cents excepting full of Hydrogen Gas
> if you would have had the tarot card then only 10 days back, would have bought the same slice @27 cents. Jokes apart, I am punting that the stock will bounce back soon probably this Friday.
> Per ASF rules, disclaimer - yes I do have a small parcel and no clue which consolidation or name change entitled me this small holding and always thought it was a dodgy one until recently looked back on the stock movement and hype . It suggests, PH2 has strong future.
> ...



Thanks for the warm welcome Miner.
Lol I wonder how much hydrogen one could get for 37 cents, probably not much.
Its future applications that really inspired me to get on board. PH2 are looking at many applications, they seem to be really developing ideas rather than the big guys who just go straight for the money of export.
Although the company is not generous with its promotional material there are enough signs for me to pay this bargain basement price.


----------



## JohnDe (18 August 2022)

WRM379 said:


> These guys seem to be on the level. FMG's investment in hydrogen spurred my desire to get some hydrogen exposure so I found this company and have been watching them for a while and researching online.
> It _seems_ as though
> 1. Hydrogen is a powerful fuel, hence its used in rockets. Therefore may be useful for space exploration.
> 2. Electric motors and batteries are more efficient than fuel cells except in the case where a vehicle needs to make alot of stops and starts. Hence their development of hydrogen garbage trucks
> ...




From my research, Hydrogen will be big for heavy industry - mining, shipping, long haul trucks, etc. Electric motors will have a broader range of uses, everything from private transport, goods transportation, recreational, and some use by mining industry and so on.

Electric motors are more efficient and battery technology keeps improving daily.

I am invested in both industries, but my biggest hold is in the EV side of things.

_*Electric motors makes vehicles substantially more efficient than internal combustion engines (ICEs). Electric motors convert over 85 percent of electrical energy into mechanical energy, or motion, compared to less than 40 percent for a gas combustion engine.*_


----------



## qldfrog (18 August 2022)

WRM379 said:


> Thanks for your opinion. But do you actually know that batteries survive the start/stop service that a garbage truck goes through. I mean has it been tested? I've read that this activity wears out the batteries pretty quickly.
> If you know differently then I'd appreciate the reference



Well it is not my opinion but just years of engineering started in the 2018 when i became interested.
Garbage trucks are the ideal ev truck which is why Mack is producing them and selling them now








						Electric garbage trucks are the quiet, clean titans of waste collection
					

Giant battery-powered garbage trucks are like the Teslas of waste collection: quiet, peppy, and with zero tailpipe emissions.




					www.popsci.com
				



Any google search ev garbage truck.
Plenty to chose from
H2 could be good for long range trucks, interstate , etc definitely better than batteries imho but if there is one area where battery fits and where h2 has no advantage: that's the one ph2 has chosen?
.so next in line as a long term investor, you should question the company decision process but that's just my opinion and 4y of ev interests😉


----------



## qldfrog (18 August 2022)

__





						LR Electric | Mack Trucks
					

The Mack LR Electric delivers the same comfort, visibility and reliability as the diesel-powered LR, but with lower maintenance costs, reduced noise and zero carbon emissions.




					www.macktrucks.com
				



If interested for your next saturday soccer run😊


----------



## WRM379 (18 August 2022)

qldfrog said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks qldfrog, makes for interesting reading.
So trials were started in 2020 and seem to be still ongoing. I note that they are already replacing the batteries. But i guess they take this into consideration with their maintenance budget. So there's really only the battery footprint to worry about.


JohnDe said:


> Electric motors are more efficient and battery technology keeps improving daily.



What I've read also.

I'm not completely giving up on hydrogen because city departments can spend what they like and jump onboard the ev bandwagon just because its available not because its the better option. Evidence of ev garbage trucks says nothing about hydrogen. I suspect that PH2 have their reasons that I can't fathom, after all they are committed to the project.

That leaves off grid applications and future tech which I'm interested in. So I'll stick with them for now.


----------



## qldfrog (18 August 2022)

WRM379 said:


> Thanks qldfrog, makes for interesting reading.
> So trials were started in 2020 and seem to be still ongoing. I note that they are already replacing the batteries. But i guess they take this into consideration with their maintenance budget. So there's really only the battery footprint to worry about.
> 
> What I've read also.
> ...



I personally believe more in H2 than electric, even better take H2, add CO2 and get synthetic fuel that you can use  now without even changing the cars, trucks etc etc or  supply chain garages etc etc..at the very least for a transition.
H2 is a leaky bastard and it is a matter of time a massive accident happens Hindenburg style, all these bright chaps reinventing the wheel yet forgetting history .
lithium is not bad either in term of infernal tower when a tesla start burning in an underground car park
I see H2 as the only way you can get heavy movers, mining trucks etc going but not sure it will be by fuel cell..not technically aware enough on these yet to judge properly.
Fact remains that nothing in energy density comes anywhere near oil..
so h2 great for static aka fuel cells acting like batteries attached to green wind/solar farms is a must do imho,
 not so sure about batteries for trucks, even less for planes..this is a VERY stupid idea but for flea jumping fleet
The sad bit is that this is all led by taxes incentives and other deviant economy twists so we can be sure of the most idiotic solutions being released as it will make sense based on the latest tax offset, incentives etc..none on economy or performance.
The greenwashing of science is at least as strong as the greenwashing of companies ..sad for the world and independent real science.
I have a buy on PH2 ..look how successfull is TikTok....so why should i miss?


----------



## WRM379 (19 August 2022)

qldfrog said:


> I personally believe more in H2 than electric, even better take H2, add CO2 and get synthetic fuel that you can use  now without even changing the cars, trucks etc etc or  supply chain garages etc etc..at the very least for a transition.
> H2 is a leaky bastard and it is a matter of time a massive accident happens Hindenburg style, all these bright chaps reinventing the wheel yet forgetting history .
> lithium is not bad either in term of infernal tower when a tesla start burning in an underground car park
> I see H2 as the only way you can get heavy movers, mining trucks etc going but not sure it will be by fuel cell..not technically aware enough on these yet to judge properly.
> ...



Some people say its the fuel of the distant future.... I don't know enough either but I'm in the game now.
Trading makes me more interested in these sort of things. Its a great hobby.
Cheers


----------



## JohnDe (19 August 2022)

WRM379 said:


> Some people say its the fuel of the distant future.... I don't know enough either but I'm in the game now.
> Trading makes me more interested in these sort of things. Its a great hobby.
> Cheers




"...drawbacks facing the hydrogen industry include difficulties in setting up a gas distribution network for the cars of the future - will this be done with pipelines to service stations or bulk deliveries by trucks?"



> *Porsche Virtually Tests 590-HP Hydrogen-Combustion Car At Nurburgring*
> The automaker is exploring a high-performance hydrogen engine for passenger vehicles.




there is no question that both hydrogen & electric may be the main mix for future transport, the main question for investors is which one will be the dominant form of overall transport solutions.

To decide on which format will be the larger there will have to be other questions answered -

*H2*
How will H2 be transported?
What will be the cost of transport infrastructure?
Can existing fuel stations be used as H2 fueling stations?
Is it safe to have a busy H2 fuel station in busy city and suburban areas?
How much will the cost of H2 be for the consumer?
What will the retail cost be of an H2 vehicle and what will be the legal requirements for regular maintenance?
This list is not complete...

*EV*
Can enough electricity be supplied to cover the added requirement for EVs?
What will the cost be of increased electricity generation requirements?
Can existing infrastructure be improved to handle the extra load?
Can existing fuel stations be converted to EV charging stations?
The list is not complete, but many questions have and are being answered right now. Tesla has shown the world how to develop and sell efficient EVs, other auto manufacturers have jumped in, infrastructure has and is being built.

Some people like to mention EV battery fires, however they neglect to mention the number of liquid fuel fires and the number of deaths.

The biggest obstacle to a hydrogen powered private fleet is the fear and danger of an accident, hydrogen doesn't just burn it explodes.

"Even small amounts of liquid hydrogen can be explosive when combined with air, and only a small amount of energy is required to ignite it. Both its explosiveness and the extremely low temperatures involved make handling it safely a challenge."

That is one reason I see EVs dominating transport in cities and suburbs, and H2 in the mining and heavy vehicle industry.


​


----------



## WRM379 (19 August 2022)

JohnDe said:


> "...drawbacks facing the hydrogen industry include difficulties in setting up a gas distribution network for the cars of the future - will this be done with pipelines to service stations or bulk deliveries by trucks?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I have read, batteries are more efficient than Hydrogen fuel cells for most purposes. There may be reason to think Hydrogen is better in some applications, such as off-grid power. Where electricity isn't available. But generally batteries are the go. As you said earlier the battery tech is advancing quickly. Its the inherent power of Hydrogen that has me enthusiastic about it. The fuel has already been used by spacecraft so we know we can harnedd that explosive power. Just like we harness oils power. I've also read that Hydrogen is no more dangerous than petrol, which is also explosive when combined with air. Its the potential that has me hooked at the moment. As I've said before its a future export for Australia, so that's another reason why I like it. This company already export it. SO I think theres a few good reasons to buy it.


----------



## JohnDe (19 August 2022)

WRM379 said:


> From what I have read, batteries are more efficient than Hydrogen fuel cells for most purposes. There may be reason to think Hydrogen is better in some applications, such as off-grid power. Where electricity isn't available. But generally batteries are the go. As you said earlier the battery tech is advancing quickly. Its the inherent power of Hydrogen that has me enthusiastic about it. The fuel has already been used by spacecraft so we know we can harnedd that explosive power. Just like we harness oils power. I've also read that Hydrogen is no more dangerous than petrol, which is also explosive when combined with air. Its the potential that has me hooked at the moment. As I've said before its a future export for Australia, so that's another reason why I like it. This company already export it. SO I think theres a few good reasons to buy it.




Yes, hydrogen has a lot more energy than comparable fuels.

No, you can not compare hydrogen to petrol or other liquid fuels.

Hydrogen Compared with Other Fuels​_Hydrogen's flammability range (between 4% and 75% in air) is very wide compared to other fuels, as shown in Figure 3. Under the optimal combustion condition (a 29% hydrogen-to-air volume ratio), the energy required to initiate hydrogen combustion is much lower than that required for other common fuels (e.g., a small spark will ignite it), as shown in Figure 4. But at low concentrations of hydrogen in air, the energy required to initiate combustion is similar to that of other fuels._







Figure 3. Flammability Range




Figure 4. Minimum Ignition Energy

_Hydrogen burns with a pale blue flame that is nearly invisible in daylight, so it is almost impossible to detect by the human senses (see Hydrogen Flame Characteristics video under Supporting Examples in the right column of this page). Impurities such as sodium from ocean air or other burning materials will introduce color to the hydrogen flame. Detection sensors are almost always installed with hydrogen systems to quickly identify any leak and minimize the potential for undetected flames. Compared to the propane flame (right) in Figure 5, the hydrogen flame (left) is almost invisible, but it can be seen with the thermal imaging camera shown in the foreground. At night, hydrogen flames are visible, as shown in Figure 6._










Figure 5 - Hydrogen and Propane Flames in Daylight
(Photo courtesy of HAMMER)Figure 6 - Hydrogen and Propane Flames at Night
(Photo courtesy of ImageWorks)

_In addition, hydrogen flames radiate little infrared (IR) heat, but substantial ultraviolet (UV) radiation. This means that when someone is very close to a hydrogen flame, there is little sensation of heat, making inadvertent contact with the flame a significant concern. UV overexposure is also a concern, since it can result in sunburn-like effects._


----------



## WRM379 (23 August 2022)

JohnDe said:


> Yes, hydrogen has a lot more energy than comparable fuels.
> 
> No, you can not compare hydrogen to petrol or other liquid fuels.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the info John, it seems as though care must be taken with all sorts of combustible gases. But if we can manage petrol we can manage hydrogen. I'm keen to see what this fuel can do when the explosive power is tightly controlled like in a space craft..... I suppose they have already done it with the interplanetary robot missions. Still, who knows where operations like Pure Hydrogen will lead to.


----------



## JohnDe (23 August 2022)

_“If you think about heavy transport in Australia, if you had a hydrogen filling station on the outskirts of each of the major cities, suitable for truck filling, that’s really all you need to get the heavy transport fleet migrating across off diesel onto hydrogen. If we bring the cost of hydrogen down per kilo to a competitive level where it is acceptable for light commercial, you then start to get scale and you can put more infrastructure out. Then gradually that finds its way into passenger cars,”_​


> *How Bosch boss wants to play in the future hydrogen economy*
> 
> Automotive is experiencing an ‘alarming’ rate of electrification and Bosch Australia president Gavin Smith has mixed feelings about it.
> 
> ...






			https://www.theaustralian.com.au/business/bosch-australia-president-gavin-smith-on-the-alarming-rate-of-electrification/news-story/2a45209e3d44afd691efa51824965acd


----------



## WRM379 (25 August 2022)

JohnDe said:


> _“If you think about heavy transport in Australia, if you had a hydrogen filling station on the outskirts of each of the major cities, suitable for truck filling, that’s really all you need to get the heavy transport fleet migrating across off diesel onto hydrogen. If we bring the cost of hydrogen down per kilo to a competitive level where it is acceptable for light commercial, you then start to get scale and you can put more infrastructure out. Then gradually that finds its way into passenger cars,”_​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the report John. Another Hydrogen adherent.
I suppose the fueling infrastructure is what PH2 is into, along with the hydrogen itself and the vehicles. They have a few avenues to pursue profit.


----------



## qldfrog (2 September 2022)

Out today on trailing SL.lost $10 inc brokerage so no regret
An interesting article








						Scientists Discover New Way Of Producing Hydrogen From Water - PanaTimes
					

Scientists from University of California have discovered a novel method of producing hydrogen




					panatimes.com


----------



## WRM379 (2 September 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Out today on trailing SL.lost $10 inc brokerage so no regret
> An interesting article
> 
> 
> ...



I didnt have any SL, I hope you mean Stop Loss. So I'm still in, hoping it continues to rise.

The article is very interesting Frog, I hope they can scale it.


----------



## WRM379 (6 September 2022)

Got the jitters last night because this stock isn't going up like my theory indicated. I can sell now and take a 13% loss or hold and hope it moves up.
So I looked into it again and came across this article








						Australian electrolyser invention enables green hydrogen under $2/kg by ‘mid 2020s’
					

“We’re not talking about incremental improvement, this is a really giant leap,” Hysata CEO Paul Barrett told <b>pv magazine Australia</b>. Hysata is commercialising a breakthrough made at the University of Wollongong which effectively, Barrett says, invented a “brand new category of...




					www.pv-magazine-australia.com
				



I read this to imply that hydrogen at 95% efficiency is better than batteries at 70%, roughly.
Therefore the lack of movement on the market is due to hesitancy because batteries are supported by some prominent people.
I could just give it up and buy a solar system.
Any thoughts?


----------

